# Epson 5010 3d emitter info



## Juices1 (Nov 7, 2011)

I noticed that the 5010 has a slot for an external 3d emitter, but also contains an internal one.
If I'm about 14.5 ft from the screen in a controlled lighted area would it pay to get the external 3d emitter.... Will it make the 3d pop more? If anybody has any info


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Juices1 said:


> Will it make the 3d pop more?


No. But it may make the glasses work better. :T


----------



## Juices1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you know if 3rd generation Panasonic 3d active shutter glasses will work with the epson 5010


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No idea. :huh: I'd call Epson and ask them.


----------

